# Anyone undergone Stem Cell Therapy or Platelet Rich Therapy?



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Have any members here undergone either Stem Cell Therapy or Platelet Rich Therapy?

And, if so, any for the hand? And finally, any at Nashville Regenerative? (https://nashvilleregenerative.com)

I am researching alternatives to a Ligament Reconstruction and Tendon Interposition (LRTI) to my left thumb (arthritis); and,

The post-op recovery periods I am being quoted by the 3 hand surgeons I've consulted with and obtained opinions from (concurring on LTRI) simply wont work for me, at anytime in the foreseeable future (6-8 weeks in hard cast; 6-8 weeks in soft cast, and; 6-8 weeks PT ) :shock: :shock: :shock:

Basically, I'm interested in any firsthand experiences any who've undergone either Stem Cell Therapy or Platelet Rich Therapy can share.

Thanks in advance! (My "Good thumb!"  :thumbup:


----------



## MckinneyLawn (Apr 20, 2018)

My wife did this on her knee. She had had two previous surgeries on the same knee and was due for her 3rd (she tore her meniscus 3 times). We did the stem cell therapy along with PRP. It was pretty minimal in terms of recovery from the treatment, she was really stiff and on crutches for about a week but after that it was back to how she was prior to the treatment. It took about 3 months for the treatment to really kick in. In the mean time she had two more PRP sessions. But over a year later and she has no pain or limited movement from that knee.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I'm not sure if it is the same thing but when I have my spinal fusion next month they are supposed to use stem cells in the "mortar" that is going to bind my 3 vertebrae together. This will be the first time I have had any dealings with stem cells.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks McKinney, Hawkeye; I am continually amazed at how mainstream these new procedures are outside CONUS but, far from being covered by insurance inside CONUS. The good news is the minimally invasive AND the fact that bio-tech is continually making tremendous advancements. I've pretty much decided I am going to go for it, I am just hopeful I can find somewhere closer than the 5-1/2 hours to Nashville ... (although I found them as they supposedly specialize in hands, wrists, etc.). Thanks again - at this point, every bit of info helps! :thumbup:


----------



## MckinneyLawn (Apr 20, 2018)

We went with Regenexx in Dallas. It looks like they have a clinic in Nashville called Nashville Regenerative Orthopedics. I know it's a long drive for you but I would definitely recommend them, especially after interviewing 2 other places.


----------



## rodgarner (Oct 11, 2020)

These guys are worth a call- the use cord cells which they can get from an FDA approved lab in the US.

Worth a call and quite attentive https://stem-cells-mexico.com/stem-cell-therapy/


----------

